# How to make a transfer look "distressed"?



## Bryn's Luv76 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello all!! I was wondering if its possible to make a heat transfer look "distressed"? Is there any computer software that has an application were you can make your image look "distressed"? 

Beth


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I think there are a couple of free tutorials on Welcome to AdvancedArtist.com FREE Corel DRAW training and Tutorials for this procedure.

Lar


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Also look at tutorialized.com, they have a lot of great stuff on there.

=shawn=


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Bryn's Luv76 said:


> Hello all!! I was wondering if its possible to make a heat transfer look "distressed"? Is there any computer software that has an application were you can make your image look "distressed"?
> 
> Beth


*wow good question, i have been wondering about this myself thanks for the input *


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are some alternatives:
Photoshop Plug-in: Mister Retro
Distressed files: U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - Industry Downloads (scroll down to Misc. and Distressed Look Overlays)
Free High Res Photoshop Brushes: Grungy Texture | BittBox (these are photoshop brushes, but he also has .png files that can be used as overlays)


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You can find distressed vectors and overlay over your vector art. Use the combine cutout tools and create distressed patterns. You can go and look for interesting textures, use a vector trace to creat vector art use the combine cutout tools for distressed looks.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

prometheus said:


> Here are some alternatives:
> Distressed files: U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - Industry Downloads (scroll down to Misc. and Distressed Look Overlays)


I use US Screen Print files.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I use Mr. Retro and I love it. There is a post in the classifieds from three weeks ago about somebody selling some Mr. Retro CDs.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t39671.html


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

But are these weed-able? I don't see how you would be able to weed out the distress. ?


----------



## TwistedVintage (May 8, 2014)

Weedable? Sure after you clean up up a bunch of nodes and make it cutter friendly.

Screenprint it! No need for "weed killer". 

Good luck!


----------

